# Anyone watching NHL's Stanley Cup Playoffs?



## Myquest55 (Aug 12, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone besides us, stayed up to watch Tampa Bay Lightning and Columbus Blue Jackets go into FIVE overtimes last night?  Was a great game and was interesting that they pushed the second game to this morning - which ALSO went into overtime - but only a few minutes into a second period.

We root for the Capitals and Bruins.  It was weird to see them play each other in the Round Robin.  Its strange to watch a game where you know ALL the player's names!  We LOVE Jack & Brick, who announce from Boston - two crazy dudes!

Ice Time AHEAD!


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 12, 2020)

When I can. Some good ones on weekend. I gave up my sports channels when all the sports stopped from the virus to save $, so only if on main networks. Really enjoy hockey. I did watch  one where Blues beat Tampa bay in OT. I like Penguins,  coyotes & golden knights.
I like hockey & baseball, no interest in basketball or football.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes, I started to watch in 3rd OT of the Lighting/Blue Jackets game,how those guys were able to keep going was incredible,both goalies were amazing
I'm looking forward to see Las Vegas Golden Knights vs Blackhawks matchup.I know Vegas won 1st game.I rooting for them to be in the finals win the Cup this yr


----------



## Myquest55 (Aug 13, 2020)

Well the Official Play-off games began on Tuesday so the Golden Knights are IN the play-offs!  I remember watching the Las Vegas Thunder in the 90's out there.  Was fun but hockey wasn't quite as popular then, I guess.  It has been interesting to watch in the empty arenas but they keep it fun with the hometown fans on Zoom around, on the screens.
This is also cute:
YouTube video:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Game # 2 between Las Vegas Golden KNights vs Chicago Blackhawks yesterday was fast paced,interesting to watch.It went into OT,Vegas won 4-3 now leads the series 2-0


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Las Vegas Golden KNights won again last night 2-1 over Blackhawks,take a commanding 3-0 lead in the best of 7 series. Game # 4 tonight at 6:30,hoping for a sweep


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 16, 2020)

Good game last night!


----------



## Victor (Aug 19, 2020)

Am I out of it? I thought these are re runs of old games?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Victor said:


> Am I out of it? I thought these are re runs of old games?


Hi Victor,NHL playoffs resumed on 8/1 the teams are playing in 2 Canadian cities,Toronto for the Eastern Conf,Edmonton for the Western Conf.
My favorite team,Las Vegas Golden Knights defeated the Chicago Blackhawks last night 4-3 to win their series 4-1.I don't know who they will play in 2nd rd. I hope this helps you Sue


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 20, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Las Vegas Golden Knights defeated the Chicago Blackhawks last night 4-3



As if 2020 couldn't get any worse... 

Just kidding! Congrats to your team! What a strange season it's been.


----------



## Victor (Aug 21, 2020)

Im a blackhawk fan...or was.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 24, 2020)

My favorite team,Las Vegas Golden KNights played last night in the 2nd round of the NHL playoffs against Vancouver Canucks,best of 7 series.I couldn't stay awake to watch, they won 5-0


----------

